# Beschreibung für das object-Tag



## wenco (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob es für das object Tag, mit dem man Filme einbindet, auch ein Description Parameter gibt, ähnlich wie das alt-Tag für Bilder, um den Film zu beschreiben? 
Danke.
wenco


----------



## Gumbo (27. Mai 2006)

Der Inhalt des object-Elements selbst als Alternative.


----------



## wenco (28. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank. Habe zu Deinem Hinweis auch noch 'ne Beschreibung bei SelfHTML gefunden. Wen's interessiert: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/objekte.htm
Danke also!
Tschüß wenco


----------



## Maik (28. Mai 2006)

Wenn deine Frage damit beantwortet ist, markiere den Thread bitte auch als erledigt.


----------



## wenco (28. Mai 2006)

Ja, mach ich, hab aber vorher trotzdem noch was. Wird ein Alternativtext den ich ins Object-Tag einbinde, auch von SreenReadern erfasst und vorgelesen?


----------



## Gumbo (28. Mai 2006)

Gerade diese verarbeiten meines Wissens keine Multimedia-Objekte und sind deshalb auf den Alternativinhalt angewiesen. Doch auch alle anderen User Agents, die die Multimedia-Objekte nicht darstellen können, werden den Alternativinhalt verarbeiten.


----------



## wenco (28. Mai 2006)

Ok. Danke.


----------



## wenco (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
habe doch nochmal ein neues Problem zum Thema (Wahrscheinlich ganz simpel?).
Ich habe festgestellt, dass Firefox und Netscape meine Filme (per object-Tag) nur anzeigen, wenn ich sie zusätzlich nochmal per <embed> einbette.
Jetzt entsteht aber folgendes Problem. Der Film ist jetzt vorhanden und abspielbar, aber trotzdem wird mein Alternativtext (also Beschreibung plus Link zum PlugIn-Download) angezeigt. Wie kann ich in dem Fall den einen Alternativtext anbieten, der auch nur angezeigt wird, falls der Film nicht abgespielt werden kann?

Im IE funktioniert alles, egal ob mit <embed> oder ohne.

Hier mal mein Code:

```
<p> <object classid="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" codebase="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab" width="190" height="160" >
              <param name="src" value="film.mov'" />
              <param name="target" value="myself" />
             <param name="href" value="film.mov'" />
            <param name="pluginspage" value="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/" />
<embed  src="film.mov'"  href="film.mov" target="myself" pluginspage="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/indext.html">
	 </embed>
Ihr Brower kann den Film nicht abspielen...
            </object></p>
```


----------

